# workout training - resistance bands



## knightRider (Dec 31, 2014)

Anyone else use these as part of their workout?
Are they beneficial?

I ordered some to use for shadow boxing training, but cannot bring myself to use them in the gym, as people will think I am weird :nerd:
Thinking I'll use them at home after a run..


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I typically use resistance bands for stretching.


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Anyone else use these as part of their workout?
> 
> Are they beneficial?
> 
> ...



They are one of the best way to isolate the lats. I don't personally use them for anything else.

I also use them in warmups for snatching. It helps me get the right feel for 'bending' the bar.

I use them a TON for stretching. (Kelly Starett probably has some you tubes on them for stretching / mobility)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

eric1 said:


> They are one of the best way to isolate the lats. I don't personally use them for anything else.
> 
> I also use them in warmups for snatching. It helps me get the right feel for 'bending' the bar.
> 
> ...


When my knees get a little achy from squatting I will use voodoo floss per Starett which helps a lot.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Anyone else use these as part of their workout?
> Are they beneficial?
> 
> I ordered some to use for shadow boxing training, but cannot bring myself to use them in the gym, as people will think I am weird :nerd:
> Thinking I'll use them at home after a run..


Nope. I've stuck to heavy compound lifts with some occasional running / swimming. I could definitely see the use, especially in stretches.


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't care for workout bands because while they're fine for concentric contraction, they don't work well for eccentric contraction unless you remember to squeeze everytime on the way down. When you have weight in your hands, you just get a better contraction on the down.

I do use bands when I travel though cause they're light and don't take up a lot of room and you can fasten them over a door. And I like them for hip and thigh exercises.

Personally though, at the gym, I'd be using weight if I had a choice...just more effective.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

baseball pitchers and baseball players in general use them to warm up their arms prior to throwing. When used correctly, they are also used by baseball folks as a secondary method of building arm muscles around the key joints in the shoulder and elbow to help prevent injury.


----------

